# Top 25 list San Juan, PR



## dennisokey (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone with experence going to San Juan PR know the top things to do, eat, play, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 20, 2006)

J Lo?  I've only been to the airport....the hot dogs are okay.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Apr 21, 2006)

no particular order:
El San Juan Hotel casino/lobby on any Saturday night
sunset walk on Isla Verde beach
Casita Blanca on Calle Tapia for a typical,unbelievable Puerto Rican lunch
Che's on Isla Verde Ave. for a churrasco w/chimichurri sauce
El Morro
Noche de Galeria(art night) in Old San Juan
dirt cheap,fantastic Cuban food at Metropol
La Placita on Friday night at El Mercado(huge outdoor TGIF party
Pikayo at the Museo for gourmet.Wilo Benet is a phenomenal chef.Rated one of top50 new restaurants in the world in Conde Nast Traveler
a moonlight stroll with a lover down the Paseo La Princessa
winter league baseball
El Yunque(only tropical rainforest in US)
snorkeling at Icacos and Palomino islands
Museo de Arte
deep sea fishing out of Club Nautico with Mike Benitez
windsurfing(and/or girlwatching)in Ocean Park
breakfast at La Bombonera in Old San Juan
sundaynight at Dunbar's
sunset drinks at El Alambique in Isla Verde
mass at San Juan Cathedral -if you aren't Catholic still a neat place to visit during the day.Second oldest church in New World.holds crypt of Ponce De Leon.Light a candle for our people in the Middle East.
golf at Bahia Beach in Rio Grande
margaritas at Auroritas(absolutely the best in the world)
seafood at El Pescador at El Mercado(late lunch)
latin jazz at Carli's Cafe in the Banco Popular building in OSJ.
  LOL.Whew!I hope this helps.I stuck to San Juan and within 30 minutes of the city.OUt island is a whole 'nother list.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Whoopsie, see below.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

In addition to Spartan's excellent list:

1. Camuy Caves (it's a bit of a drive, but worth it)
2. Lunch in Viejo San Juan/Old San Juan and the market they have there.
3. Oh, when you go to El Yunque, bring water and see if Ranger Rick and his seeing eye dog (yes, Rick is sight impaired) on are on duty. Incredible !

Oh, www.gotopuertorico.com is informative.


----------



## ailin (Apr 21, 2006)

We were only there for 2 days, but number 1 on my list is swimming in a bioluminencent bay at night.  The water glows when you move around (due to microorganisms in the water).  It's really an amazing experience.

The one on Vieques is supposed to be the best. Eastwind (www.eastwindcats.com) offers a one day excusion.  Probably the easiest way if you don't stay on Vieques.  Because of our time restriction, we went to the one in Fajardo, east of El Yunque.  There are several tour operators that will take you into the bay either on a boat tour or kayak tour (better I think).

We went with Eco Tours because they were the only kayak tour operating on Sunday.  But I DO NOT recommend them unless you have no other choices.  They were very disorganized, first we couldn't even find them at the beach (because nobody was there yet), then we had to wait around for an hour and a half while the owner was picking up more people.  We almost left in frustration.  But I'm glad we didn't because once the tour finally got started, it was a great experience.  As we kayaked through the mangroves the water started to grow with each stroke, then we got to jump in and swim around.

The brightness of the bioluminence is highly dependent on the moon cycle.  www.biobay.com has a moonwatch calendar.  We weren't there at the best moon time, but according to our guide, because of tide and wind conditions, the luminence was pretty bright.

Hope you get to go because I think it's one of those at least once in your lifetime experiences!


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 22, 2006)

Tha actually sounds really cool.  I haven't seen anything like on another Caribbean island.


----------



## Therese76 (May 14, 2006)

SPARTANINPR said:
			
		

> no particular order:
> El San Juan Hotel casino/lobby on any Saturday night
> sunset walk on Isla Verde beach
> Casita Blanca on Calle Tapia for a typical,unbelievable Puerto Rican lunch
> ...


You have hit the nail on the head we just returned from a trip from SJ and you could not have said it better
Therese


----------

